# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Пароль на мыло

## faira

Ситуация такая - я создал почтовый ящик, и в Опере ввел на него автоматичекий вход. Ящик этот мне нужен, но я забыл пароль. Со своего компа я могу войти, а с другого нет. Сменить пароль тоже не могу - не помню, что я там отвечал при создании ящика. 
Но раз Опера может его ввести автоматом, то значит он где то записан в ней? Порылся в Program Files, Common, - ничего путного не нашел.
Может кто знает где искать?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kingst1ne

Multi Password Recovery
http://passrecovery.com/
могу кинуть на мыло..

----------


## faira

У меня NOD32 ругается - обнаружен вирус.... Что делать? Не дает загрузить. Также, между прочим, не дает загрузить разные крекпоисковики - тапа Cragle и CrackDownloader

----------


## kingst1ne

дай мыло скину portable версию проверено...все чисто...

----------


## kingst1ne

естественно на новый@

----------


## kingst1ne

А вот исчо...
http://rapidshare.com/files/83718095/MPR108p.RAR

----------


## Botanig

Блин, оперу снёс, нужно зайти в настройки опера и там где-то где ЖЕЗЛ, ну короче ищи в настройках, к сожалению я не могу тебе показать так как не установлена Опера, да и качать и устанавливать не хочется.

----------


## SMARTER

Я тоже как-то решил попробовать Опера, Такая ломка началась(по ехплорреру). Он у меня крепко в печёнке сидит. С него о-о-очень  не скоро(наверняка никогда) слезу.

----------


## Botanig

SMARTER, я на огнелисе =).

----------


## acsses3

попробуй multi pass recovery

----------


## ДЕНИС.А

Уважаемые форумчане! прошу помощи, кто умеет без всяких дискуссий. Нужно взломать майловский ящик. Пароля нет так как присоединен к одному ящику и письма приходят со всех к одному известному мне . Оплату гарантирую.

----------


## vasilyu87

kingst1ne, а есть multi pass recovery portabl И?
можешь поделиться ))

----------

